# Apples Marktkapitalisierung knackt die 500 Milliarden Dollar Marke: Blase?



## Superwip (2. März 2012)

Apples Marktkapitalisierung (Börsenwert) hat die 500 Milliarden Dollar Schallmauer erreicht; bisher konnten nur eine Handvoll Unternehmen diese Marke erreichen: Microsoft (270), General Electric (147), Cisco (107), Intel (134), Petro China(?) und ExxonMobil (409), keines dieser Unternehmen konnte seinen Wert jenseits dieser Marke längerfristig halten (aktueller Wert in Milliarden Dollar).

Apples Börsenwert ist damit größer als das BIP der Schweiz, auch die griechischen Staatsschulden wirken dagegen mit 237 Milliarden Euro (273 Milliarden Dollar) regelrecht klein

Experten befürchten nun das Ende des Aufstiegs, kein Unternehmen konnte einen Wert jenseits der 500-Milliardenmarke längerfristig halten, auch dann nicht, wenn der Erfolg des jeweiligen Unternehmens ungebrochen war. Das Apple damit stark überbewertet ist sollte jedenfalls klar sein.

http://de.reuters.com/article/companiesNews/idDEBEE8200C520120301


----------



## Atothedrian (2. März 2012)

"Das Apple damit stark überbewertet ist sollte jedenfalls klar sein."

Woher nimmst du diese Bewertung?
Ich bin kein "Experte" ich kann das nicht beurteilen . Aber es gab auch früher Dinge die es vorher noch nie gab und wo es hieß "das wird nichts etc." und naja am Ende hat geklappt. Warum sollten sie sich nicht halten? Bei steigenden Gewinnen sehe ich dazu im Moment keinen Grund. Aber mal abwarten....


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. März 2012)

Brutal.. Apple ist immer noch auf dem Vormarsch 
Aber ich sehe ebenfalls im moment keinen Grund, warum jetzt, da die 500Milliarden geknackt sind, Apple das nicht halten können soll.
Bis jetzt ist ja noch kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

Ich denke vieles hängt auch davon ab, wie es mit Apple in den nächsten Jahren weitergeht. In den letzten zehn Jahren hat Apple es immer wieder erfolgreich geschafft sich selber neue Märkte zu erschließen (MP3 Player, Smartphones, Tablets). Wenn ihnen das auch in Zukunft gelingt (Apple Fernseher!?), dann ist es durchaus möglich, dass sie diesen Wert auch mittel- bis längerfristig halten können.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich immer Aufs und Abs. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge.
Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2012)

....das selbe wie jeden Abend Pinky, wir versuchen die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen.


----------



## TheMF6265 (2. März 2012)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Bewertung?
> Ich bin kein "Experte" ich kann das nicht beurteilen . Aber es gab auch früher Dinge die es vorher noch nie gab und wo es hieß "das wird nichts etc." und naja am Ende hat geklappt. Warum sollten sie sich nicht halten? Bei steigenden Gewinnen sehe ich dazu im Moment keinen Grund. Aber mal abwarten....


Ich zitiere mal aus der angegebenen Quelle: "Der iPhone- und iPod-Hersteller ist derzeit an der Börse genau so viel  wert wie die Dax-Schwergewichte Siemens, SAP, BASF, Daimler, Bayer, BMW  und Allianz zusammengerechnet."
Ich denke, damit sollte klar sein, dass Apple aktuell "ein wenig" hoch gehandelt wird, die aufgeführten Unternehmen sind nämlich nicht gerade klein...


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

Dieser Bericht beleuchtet mMn den Hintergrund für dieses Hoch etwas besser:

â€¢ iPad-3-Event: AnkÃ¼ndigung lÃ¤sst Apples Marktkapitalisierung auf 500 Milliarden Dollar steigen â€“ GIGA


----------



## Fuzi0n (2. März 2012)

Apple ist momentan mit Sicherheit keine 500 Milliarden US-Dollar Wert.

Aber die Anleger spekulieren darauf, dass Apple noch weiter wächst, deshalb ist die Aktie so teuer. Wenn Apple nicht weiter wächst (entäuschende Quartals- oder Jahreszahlen), dann wird die Blase platzen. So Funktioniert nun mal der Aktienmarkt.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das Apple damit stark überbewertet ist sollte jedenfalls klar sein.
> 
> Apple ist an der Börse mehr als 500 Milliarden Dollar wert | Unternehmen | Reuters



Das ist der springende Punkt. Ich empfehle daher kurz/ mittelfristig Apple zu shorten. 

MfG


----------



## Auron (2. März 2012)

Das wird noch ne Weile aufwärts gehen,im Moment schreiten sie noch mit Iphone, IPad, iMac und Macbooks voran, daraus folgt noch mehr Umsatz im Appstore, Itunes, IBooks etc.
Bei den Macs ist ja auch noch viel Luft nach oben und der Jahresproduktionszyklus von einem jahr für die Produkte scheint auch optimal zu sein. Ich denke sie schaffens jetzt auch ohne Steve.

MFG


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Naja, ich denke Apple steht jetzt schon an einem Scheideweg. Jetzt kommt noch das iPad3 und das iPhone5. Mehr erst einmal nicht. Evtl. noch "iTV" aber das sind bis jetzt auch nur Spekulationen. Schwierig wird es m. M. n. für Apple ihr Zahlen zu halten. Ausgehend von meinem Freundeskreis beobachte ich, wie immer mehr Appleuser zu Android rüber schielen und viele auch shcongewechselt sind. Ich denke es ist daher nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Börsenblase nur noch kurzfristig aufrecht erhalten werden kann und deshalb denke ich macht es Sinn Apple Kurz -/ bzw. mittelfristig zu shorten und somit auf fallende Kurse zu spekulieren.  

MfG


----------



## biggiman (2. März 2012)

zumindest was das iphone und vermutlich auch das ipad (wenn die gerüchte sich bewahrheiten sollten) angeht, macht apple technisch keine großen sprünge mehr.
dies sorgte beim 4s zwar noch für riesige absatzzahlen, aber auch das wird sich die kundschaft nicht ewig anschauen und apple nur kaufen weil es apple ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke Apple steht jetzt schon an einem Scheideweg. Jetzt kommt noch das iPad3 und das iPhone5. Mehr erst einmal nicht. Evtl. noch "iTV" aber das sind bis jetzt auch nur Spekulationen. Schwierig wird es m. M. n. für Apple ihr Zahlen zu halten. Ausgehend von meinem Freundeskreis beobachte ich, wie immer mehr Appleuser zu Android rüber schielen und viele auch shcongewechselt sind. Ich denke es ist daher nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Börsenblase nur noch kurzfristig aufrecht erhalten werden kann und deshalb denke ich macht es Sinn Apple Kurz -/ bzw. mittelfristig zu shorten und somit auf fallende Kurse zu spekulieren.


 
Dem widersprechen definitiv die Verkaufszahlen des iPhone 4S. Ich vermute, dass sich das iPad 3 ebenfalls wieder glänzend verkaufen wird.
Dann wird es vermutlich ein neues Apple TV geben (könnte ebenfalls am Mi. vorgestellt werden). Außerdem stehen dieses Jahr Ivy Bridge Modelle von MacBook Air und vermutlich auch MacBook Pro an, wobei noch nicht klar ist, ob diese beiden Serien miteinander verschmelzen. Den Apple Fernseher sehe ich persönlich mittlerweile nicht mehr als Spekulation an, sondern ich gehe davon aus, dass er in diesem Jahr kommt.

Und nur weil ein paar deiner Bekannten möglicherweise auf Android schielen, lässt sich daraus mir Sicherheit kein Trend ableiten, denn die gesamten Zahlen von Apple (Mac/iPhone/iPad) sprechen dagegen.
In meinen Augen wird es eine gesunde Co-Existenz von Apple mit der Konkurrenz geben. Den von vielen prognostizierten (oder eher erwünschten) Fall von Apple wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben.



biggiman schrieb:


> zumindest was das iphone und vermutlich auch das ipad (wenn die gerüchte sich bewahrheiten sollten) angeht, macht apple technisch keine großen sprünge mehr.
> dies sorgte beim 4s zwar noch für riesige absatzzahlen, aber auch das wird sich die kundschaft nicht ewig anschauen und apple nur kaufen weil es apple ist.



Da Tablets und Smartphones weitestgehend auf ähnlicher Technik basieren, werden andere Hersteller genau so wenig große Sprünge machen, denn die Konkurrenten von Apple kochen (genau wie Apple) auch nur mit Wasser


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dem widersprechen definitiv die Verkaufszahlen des iPhone 4S. Ich vermute, dass sich das iPad 3 ebenfalls wieder glänzend verkaufen wird.
> Dann wird es vermutlich eine neues Apple TV geben (könnte ebenfalls am Mi. vorgestellt werden). Außerdem stehen dieses Jahr Ivy Bridge Modelle von MacBook Air und vermutlich auch MacBook Pro an, wobei noch nicht klar ist, ob diese beiden Serien miteinander verschmelzen. Den Apple Fernseher sehe ich persönlich mittlerweile nicht mehr als Spekulation an, sondern ich gehe davon aus, dass er in diesem Jahr kommt.


 Naja, ich glaube nicht das jetzt so viele die sich gerade ein iPad2 gekauft haben auf das iPad3 wechseln. Darüber hinaus meine ich glesen zu haben das die Verkaufszahlen der MacBooks/iMacs rückläufig sind. iTV wird sich denke ich nicht richtig durchsetzen, außer bei HC-Appleanhängern, da der TV Markt stark gesättigt ist, was zu äußert günstigen Angeboten führt und eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung der Kunden bewirkt, bezüglich der niedrigen Preise und außerdem gibt es schon vergleichbare Smart-TV Angebote, siehe Google-TV und es läuft auch schon Android auf den Geräten und und und. 

Im Unterschied zum iPod, iPad und iPhone hat Apple perspektivisch keine neuen Märkte die sie erschließen können und die die sie bedienen sind bzw. stehen kurz vor der Sättigung von daher kann man einfach nicht erwarten das der Aufstieg so weitergeht. Eher muss man von einer Stagnation ausgehen bzw. sollte optimistisch mit einem Rückgang rechnen und deshal ja auch.... ---> shorten. 


> Und nur weil ein paar deiner Bekannten möglicherweise auf Android schielen, lässt sich daraus mir Sicherheit kein Trend ableiten, denn die gesamten Zahlen von Apple (Mac/iPhone/iPad) sprechen dagegen.:


Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet das meine Beobachtung repräsentativ ist aber es ist nun einmal so das die Konkurrenz viel mehr Vergleichbares für weniger Geld anbietet und das erkennen die Leute langsam aber sicher. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ausgehend von meinem Freundeskreis beobachte ich, wie immer mehr Appleuser zu Android rüber schielen und viele auch shcongewechselt sind.


 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und nur weil ein paar deiner Bekannten möglicherweise auf Android schielen, lässt sich daraus mir Sicherheit kein Trend ableiten, denn die gesamten Zahlen von Apple (Mac/iPhone/iPad) sprechen dagegen.


 
Ich hab zB in letzter Zeit den umgekehrten Weg erlebt, wo viele meiner Freunde vom Android-Smartphone zum Iphone gewechselt haben. Ich denke da ist es wirklich schwer einen Trend zu erkennen, weil es einfach beide Möglichkeiten gibt.

Apple bindet seine Kunden aber eben sehr lange, weil alle Geräte miteinander kompatibel sind. Ich kenn das von nem Bekannten von mir. Der hat Mac-Mini, Iphone, Ipad, Apple TV und was weis ich nicht alles. Der wird niemals wechseln, weil dann der Zusammenhang auseinander gerissen wird.
Ich denke das ist mit ein sehr großer Grund, warum die Apple-Jünger so lange treu bleiben.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich glaube nicht das jetzt so viele die sich gerade ein iPad2 gekauft haben auf das iPad3 wechseln. Darüber hinaus meine ich glesen zu haben das die Verkaufszahlen der MacBooks/iMacs rückläufig sind. iTV wird sich denke ich nicht richtig durchsetzen, außer bei HC-Appleanhängern, da der TV Markt stark gesättigt ist, was zu äußert günstigen Angeboten führt und eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung der Kunden bewirkt, bezüglich der niedrigen Preise und außerdem gibt es schon vergleichbare Smart-TV Angebote, siehe Google-TV und es läuft auch schon Android auf den Geräten und und und.
> 
> Im Unterschied zum iPod, iPad und iPhone hat Apple perspektivisch keine neuen Märkte die sie erschließen können und die die sie bedienen sind bzw. stehen kurz vor der Sättigung von daher kann man einfach nicht erwarten das der Aufstieg so weitergeht. Eher muss man von einer Stagnation ausgehen bzw. sollte optimistisch mit einem Rückgang rechnen und deshal ja auch.... ---> shorten.



Das mag dein Wunsch sein. Die Zukunft wird es zeigen. Wie ich schon sagte, wird es meiner Meinung nach auf eine gesunde Co-Existenz hinauslaufen. 

Übrigens steigen die Mac Vk-Zahlen weiterhin stetig an, siehe letzte Quartalszahlen.

Ich bin mal gespannt was du sagst, wenn sich das iPad 3 oder das TV verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot....



			
				Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Apple bindet seine Kunden aber eben sehr lange, weil alle Geräte miteinander kompatibel sind. Ich kenn das von nem Bekannten von mir. Der hat Mac-Mini, Iphone, Ipad, Apple TV und was weis ich nicht alles. Der wird niemals wechseln, weil dann der Zusammenhang auseinander gerissen wird.
> Ich denke das ist mit ein sehr großer Grund, warum die Apple-Jünger so lange treu bleiben.



So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das mag dein Wunsch sein. Die Zukunft wird es zeigen. Wie ich schon sagte, wird es meiner Meinung nach auf eine gesunde Co-Existenz hinauslaufen.


 Warum sollte das mein Wunsch sein?? Mit der co-Existenz stimme ich Dir zu.


> Übrigens steigen die Mac Vk-Zahlen weiterhin stetig an, siehe letzte Quartalszahlen.


 Gut, dann ist mein Kenntnisstand wohl nicht aktuell. Ich meine nur so etwas vor Kurzem mal gelesen zu haben.


> Ich bin mal gespannt was du sagst, wenn sich das iPad 3 oder das TV verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot....


 Mhh, wahrscheinlich sowas wie...."da hab ich mich dann wohl ein wenig geirrt." 


> So sehe ich das auch.


Achtung jetzt kommt es.... Ich nicht! 
Ausgehend von der gleichen Logik, eigene Erfahrung ist ja nicht repräsentativ, kann man den Punkt nicht verallgemeinern. Ihc kenne auch viele die hier und da ein Apple Gerät nutzen aber keinen der ausschliesslich Apple nutzt. Und ich würde eher vermuten das das auch auf das Gros der Appleuser zutrifft.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (2. März 2012)

Eine komplette Apple-Einrichtung wird auch nicht bei jedem vorkommen (zumindest in Deutschland). Da sind es bei den meisten sicherlich nur 1-2 Produkte.


----------



## Rizoma (2. März 2012)

Bin gespannt wann die Bombe hoch geht und wie groß das "Mächtige Badabum" ist das Popcorn ist schon bereit gestellt


----------



## Atothedrian (2. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Apple bindet seine Kunden aber eben sehr lange, weil alle Geräte miteinander kompatibel sind. Ich kenn das von nem Bekannten von mir. Der hat Mac-Mini, Iphone, Ipad, Apple TV und was weis ich nicht alles. Der wird niemals wechseln, weil dann der Zusammenhang auseinander gerissen wird.
> Ich denke das ist mit ein sehr großer Grund, warum die Apple-Jünger so lange treu bleiben.


 

Genau das ist es bei Apple. Man kauf nicht nur ein Produkt. Man kauf die Infrastruktur mit ein. Der Kunde freut sich weil die Bedinung einfach ist(Synchronisation Support etc) und der Hersteller weil er dadruch seinen Kunde stark bindet. Es Lohnt sich für den Kunden mehr weiter Produkte des Herstellers zu kaufen als ein komplett neues, welches er "extra" hat. 
Somit bringen quasi mehrer Produkte des Herstellers "mehr" als nur ein einzelnes.
So und dadurch stagnieren max die Verkaufszahlen sinken aber nicht, da ja für Nachschub gesorgt ist.

Dieses Prinzip ist nicht neu und das macht auch nicht nur Apple. MS baut auch gerade solch eine Struktur für den privaten Anwender auf: Windows 8 mit Live ID + Integirete XBox 360 Apps + Skydrive + Windows Phone .......

Bei solchen Strategien ist ein Produkt "mehr als die Summe seiner Teile" weil man die Infrastruktur mitbezahlt.

Generell ist es aber richtig das der Smartphone Markt kruz vor der Sättigung steht, weshalb Mobilfunkanbieter bald mit mehr Angeboten kommen sollte. Die Konkurrenz ist genauso billig und es geht nun mehr darum Kunden zu halten und als neue zu gewinnen.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Ach, in der IT Welt kann sich alles so schnell ändern, da Hilft auch nicht eine solche Infrastruktur, wenn die Konkurrenz das bessere und interessantere Produkt anbietet. 

MfG


----------



## Destination2202 (2. März 2012)

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass das in absehbarer Zeit wieder unter die 500 Milliarde gehen wird...allerdings gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass das großartig mit dem Erfolg von Apple zu tun hat. GE und Intel sind auch immer gut positioniert gewesen, haben gute Technik auf den Markt gebracht die reissende Absatzzahlen hatte, trotzdem sind sie jetzt gerade "nicht mal mehr" 150 Milliarden wert. D.h. das iPhone 5, 5S, 6 und wie auch immer sie alle heißen mögen inkl. aller iPads, MBPs etc. kann so erfolgreich sein wie es will, viel mehr wachsen wird das ganze nicht, da es irgendwann irgendwem zu heiß wird und er seine Aktien verkauft, wodurch dann eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöst wird und zack...ist Apple plötzlich "nur noch" 400 Milliarden oder weniger wert.


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2012)

Schon ganz schön heftig, wie Apple an der Börse gehandelt wird.

Nestlé z.B. hat eine fast identische Bilanzsumme wie Apple, aber deren Marktkapitalisierung beläuft sich gerade mal auf ca. 180 Mrd.
Ich störe mich daher immer wieder daran, dass die Marktkapitalisierung oftmals mit dem Wert einer Firma gleichgesetzt wird. Schliesslich kann die Marktkapitalisierung sehr volatil sein, ist abhängig von Gerüchten, Spekulationen v. Händlern und vielen weiteren Faktoren, die mit dem effektiven Firmenwert gar nichts am Hut haben.

Insofern bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Apple früher oder später wieder im "Wert" fallen wird, denn auch sie machen Fehler. Es muss nicht mal ein grober Schnitzer sein, sondern lediglich von Analysten(!) unerfüllte Erwartungen und schon kann die Aktie 10% verlieren - so ja auch geschehen bei der Vorstellung des Iphone 4S, wo das ähnliche Aussehen gem. Quelle zu einem Kurseinbruch von 5% geführt hat.
Man sollte die 500 Mrd. also nicht überbewerten, wenngleich das eine sehr beachtliche Grösse ist.


----------



## geo (2. März 2012)

Ich sage immer das der Wert für die Spekulanten, nichts mit dem realen Wert eines Unternehmens zu tun hat. Apple ist abhängig vom wohlwollen der Spekulanten, wie sonst kaum ein anderes Unternehmen an der Börse. Die Aktie steigt und fällt immer besonders stark, wenn sich in dem Laden etwas tut. Wer mit diesen Aktien arbeitet sollte wirklich langsam über einen Abverkauf nachdenken, denn die Aktie kann ihren Wert niemals halten und ist momentan so teuer das Neueinsteiger kein Intresse mehr haben. Für Neueinsteiger wäre die Apple Aktie eine Risikoinvestition die kaum Gewinn verspricht. Genau so schnell wie Apple aufgestiegen ist wird es fallen, aber eines ist sicher sie werden nicht untergehn, oder wieder in die alte Nische zurück fallen, dafür halten sie schon zu viele Patente


----------



## PixelSign (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ausgehend von meinem Freundeskreis beobachte ich, wie immer mehr Appleuser zu Android rüber schielen und viele auch shcongewechselt sind.



ich beobachte das genaue gegenteil


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ach, in der IT Welt kann sich alles so schnell ändern, da Hilft auch nicht eine solche Infrastruktur, wenn die Konkurrenz das bessere und interessantere Produkt anbietet.



Die Apple Infrastruktur ist dennoch ein großer Pluspunkt von Apple.
So weit ich weiß bietet kein anderer Tablet Hersteller (außer Amazon) Direktvertrieb und Serviceabwicklung über einen eigenen Online Store.
Kein anderer Hersteller bietet Retail Stores als direkte Anlaufstelle für Kunden.
Kein anderer Hersteller vernetzt Desktop PCs, Notebooks, Tablets und Smartphones über die selbstentwickelten Betriebssysteme MacOS und iOS und Services wie iTunes und iCloud, in der Art wie Apple es tut. 

Das alles sind Sachen, die mit Sicherheit viele Kunden bei Apple zu schätzen wissen.

Klar bauen andere Hersteller auch technisch hervorragende Geräte. Und Android ist ein großartiges OS, daran besteht kein Zweifel.
Aber ein so umfassendes Komplettpaket gibt es halt nur bei Apple.

Zudem frage ich mich, warum ständig auf dem Thema "besser" herumgeritten wird? Das ist doch nichts was Apple alleine betrifft. Das betrifft alle Smartphone/Tablet Hersteller und alle Smartphone/Tablet Käufer. Kaum ist ein neues Gerät auf dem Markt, schon steht steht kurze Zeit später ein Konkurrent parat, der technisch noch mal besser und noch mal schneller ist. Das ist also nicht alleine Apple's "Problem".
Nur interessiert das die meisten Käufer nicht die Bohne.
Die Millionen von iPhone 4S Käufern hat es 0,0 interessiert, ob es möglicherweise günstigere, oder bessere Android Smartphones mit größerem Display gibt. Für viele Leute ist das Thema Technik, oder ob Smartphone xy besser ist, absolut zweitrangig. Wenn es gefällt, wird es gekauft.

Ob man das ketten an die Apple Services gutheißt oder nicht und ob man Apple Produkte mag oder nicht, muss dann halt jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2012)

geo schrieb:


> Wer mit diesen Aktien arbeitet sollte wirklich langsam über einen Abverkauf nachdenken, denn die Aktie kann ihren Wert niemals halten...


... und schon wären die 500 Mrd. Marktkapitalisierung futsch, wenn mehrere Anleger so denken 
Das ist ja genau das Problem mit derart hoch bewerteten Aktien.
Zeichnet sich auch nur eine leichte Negativtendenz in der Geschäftsentwicklung von Apple ab (negativ im Sinne von weniger Wachstum), könnte das eine Lawine von Abverkäufen lostreten und der Börsenwert fällt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob man das ketten an die Apple Services gutheißt oder nicht und ob man Apple Produkte mag oder nicht, muss dann halt jeder selber wissen.


Das ist halt genau der Punkt, an dem sich viele "fortgeschrittene", Nutzer stören. Was von Apple kommt, ist grundsätzlich ziemlich proprietär und funktioniert innerhalb Apples System, was einigen halt sauer aufstossen mag.
Nur hat das für Otto Normalverbraucher keine Relevanz, denn was man auch von Apple halten mag: was sie herstellen und verkaufen, ist alles aus einem Guss, leicht bedienbar und gerade weil sie es so proprietär halten auch funktional, wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast.

Das überwiegt natürlich für die meisten Käufer.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Das ist halt genau der Punkt, an dem sich viele "fortgeschrittene", Nutzer stören. Was von Apple kommt, ist grundsätzlich ziemlich proprietär und funktioniert innerhalb Apples System, was einigen halt sauer aufstossen mag.
> Nur hat das für Otto Normalverbraucher keine Relevanz, denn was man auch von Apple halten mag: was sie herstellen und verkaufen, ist alles aus einem Guss, leicht bedienbar und gerade weil sie es so proprietär halten auch funktional, wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast.
> Das überwiegt natürlich für die meisten Käufer.



Aus diesem Grund ist es auch gut und wichtig, dass es Android als Gegenpol gibt. So kann sich dann wenigstens jeder für das Gerät (oder OS) entscheiden, was ihm am meisten zusagt.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2012)

Da habt ihr beiden wohl Recht. 

Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen. Apple ist an der Börse stark überbewertet. Wenn jetzt welche anfangen Apple zu shorten, dann könnte sich das ganze wie ein Strohfeuer ausbreiten und die Blase zum platzen bringen. Das wäre dann äußerst ungünstig.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen. Apple ist an der Börse stark überbewertet. Wenn jetzt welche anfangen Apple zu shorten, dann könnte sich das ganze wie ein Strohfeuer ausbreiten und die Blase zum platzen bringen. Das wäre dann äußerst ungünstig.



Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen, dass Apple laut eigener Aussage über ein Barvermögen von mittlerweile 100 Milliarden $, als finanziellen Puffer verfügt. Ich denke, dass ist zunächst mal der "wichtigere" Wert, während Börsenwerte für mich persönlich eher theoretischer Natur sind.

http://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meldung/Tim-Cook-ueber-Apples-Barvermoegen-und-Strategie-1434842.html


----------



## hotfirefox (2. März 2012)

Na ich bin mal gespannt wann die Appleblase platzt!


----------



## Mashed (2. März 2012)

Apple ist eben das neue Microsoft(und das ist kein Kompliment)


----------



## Destination2202 (2. März 2012)

PixelSign schrieb:


> ich beobachte das genaue gegenteil


 
Ich beobachte auch genau das Gegenteil ^^
Kumpel von mir hatte bis jetzt 2 Android & 1 Bada Smartphone...eins von den Androids ist sogar das SGS2...aber den kotzt sein SGS2 mit Android welches er seit gut 6 Monaten besitzt mittlerweile schon so an, dass er sich def. das nächste iPhone kaufen wird, sobald es erscheint 
Und er war def. ein Android-Fanboy früher 
Und das ist nur das krasseste Beispiel aus meinem Freundeskreis ^^


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2012)

> Apple ist eben das neue Microsoft(und das ist kein Kompliment)


 
Ein guter Vergleich:

Ende 1999 war Microsoft für kurze Zeit bis zu über 612 Milliarden Dollar wert...

Ende 2000 war Microsoft dann nurnoch 221 Milliarden Dollar wert- ohne das das Unternehmen real kleiner oder weniger erfolgreich geworden wäre.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. März 2012)

Blase? Definitiv.

Außerdem bin ich mal gespannt wie sich Apple ohne Steve Jobs entwickelt. Das letzte mal gings ja auch in die Hose. (Wenn man da nur Aktien gekauft hätte...)


----------



## xdevilx (2. März 2012)

wie  man ja weis. apple ist schoneinmal sehr tief gefallen


----------



## cubbi223 (2. März 2012)

*500 000 000 000*

Hätte davon nur die Zinsen gerne auf meinem Konto


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. März 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> (Wenn man da nur Aktien gekauft hätte...)


 
Genau das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2012)

Wie wäre es, wenn Apple Griechenland einfach aufkauft?


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2012)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Ich beobachte auch genau das Gegenteil ^^
> Kumpel von mir hatte bis jetzt 2 Android & 1 Bada Smartphone...eins von den Androids ist sogar das SGS2...aber den kotzt sein SGS2 mit Android welches er seit gut 6 Monaten besitzt mittlerweile schon so an, dass er sich def. das nächste iPhone kaufen wird, sobald es erscheint
> Und er war def. ein Android-Fanboy früher
> Und das ist nur das krasseste Beispiel aus meinem Freundeskreis ^^


 
Bei Samsung ist das ja kein Wunder. Da sorgt allein KIES schon für genug Ärger! Das dürfte wohl auch der Hauptgrund für seine Abneigung sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Apples Marktkapitalisierung (Börsenwert) hat die 500 Milliarden Dollar Schallmauer erreicht; bisher konnten sich nur eine Handvoll Unternehmen diese Marke erreichen: Microsoft (270), General Electric (147), Cisco (107), Intel (134), Petro China(?) und ExxonMobil (409), keines dieser Unternehmen konnte seinen Wert jenseits dieser Marke längerfristig halten (aktueller Wert in Milliarden Dollar).
> 
> Apples Börsenwert ist damit größer als das BIP der Schweiz, auch die griechischen Staatsschulden wirken dagegen mit 237 Milliarden Euro (273 Milliarden Dollar) regelrecht klein
> 
> ...



So magisch ist die Grenze ja nicht. Auch wenn sie leicht darunter wären, wären sie immernoch zieeeeemmliiiichhhh erfolgreich. Und wie du geschrieben hast "bisher". Kann sich ja ändern


----------



## Matze211 (2. März 2012)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass faulendes Obst so teuer werden kann...? 
Ich glaub, ich mach auch ne Firma auf und als Logo nehm ich ne geschälte Banane. 
Firmenname? Broban. (Broken Banana) und fertig ist das HALBE BILLIONEN Dollar Unternehmen.


----------



## X Broster (2. März 2012)

Haha.
Kein Wunder bei den Smartphone-Verkaufszahlen heutzutage. Viele meiner Kumpels, die ein HTC haben, wollen als nächstes ein iPhone haben. Keine Lust mehr auf den Android mist.

Der iPod Anteil sinkt dafür von Jahr zu Jahr, ich bin gespannt wie lange sie sich da oben halten können.


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

apple is sone scheiß geldgeile firma scheiß marken hype-.-


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2012)

slayerms schrieb:


> apple is sone scheiß geldgeile firma scheiß marken hype-.-



Ah ja. Du weißt aber schon, dass es in der Marktwirtschaft darum geht Geld zu verdienen, oder? Wir leben ja nicht im Kommunismus.
Jeder Konzern, egal ob er Apple, Google, Samsung oder sonst wie heißt, will Geld verdienen. Die sind alle geldgeil, denn kein Konzern hat etwas zu verschenken.
Du nutzt Windows als Betriebssystem. Konsequenterweise müsstest du dann auch über MS so denken und reden und vor allem auf Win verzichten. 
Jeder Arbeitnehmer ist geldgeil. Oder würdest du für das Allgemeinwohl auf eine Gehaltserhöhung verzichten?
Und wenn dein Arbeitgeber (sofern du schon einen hast) jedes Jahr fette Gewinne einfährt, würdest du dann zu deinem Chef gehen und sagen "_Ihr seid sone scheiß geldgeile firma scheiß marken hype_"?

Last but not least reden wir hier über den Börsenwert und den bestimmen Unternehmen nicht selber, sondern die Leute, die mit den Wertpapieren handeln d.h. die Konzerne selber haben da nur bedingt Einfluss drauf

Kurz gesagt hätte ein wenig nachdenken nicht geschadet bevor du hier rumflamest, denn bisher ist hier durchaus sachlich und ohne flamen diskutiert worden.


----------



## mrnils253 (3. März 2012)

slayerms schrieb:


> apple is sone scheiß geldgeile firma scheiß marken hype-.-



Du bist mal wieder einer der Leute die gegen Marken Hype wettern aber Klamotten von Adidas und Konsorten tragen und damit ne Reklame Tafel nachmachst oder hab ich unrecht ? 


Ich versteh einfach nicht warum die Leute soviel Geld für Apple Produkte ausgeben allein was die Ipods angeht was kostet nochmal der Ipod Shuffle hmm irgendwas zwischen 40 und 80€ für 4gb und das teil hat keinen Bildschirm dazu noch zwang für Itunes.
Ich hab für meinen Archos 24y vision mit 8gb 60€ gezahlt und das teil hatn bildschirm kann FLAC abspielen und ich kann mir videos in verschiedenen Formaten anschauen. Ist zwar kein Designer gerät aber 10 mal besser


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. März 2012)

mrnils253 schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht warum die Leute soviel Geld für Apple Produkte ausgeben


 
Was ipods angeht kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen, denn die meisten laufen sowieso mit einem Smartphone rum und haben dort einen integrierten MP3 Player.
Was die Telefone und PCs angeht, kann ich das sehr wohl nachvollziehen. Denn das Arbeiten mit einem Mac ist einfach unkompliziert und unproblematisch. Ausserdem ist die Bedienung einfacher. Genauso bei den Telefonen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. März 2012)

Ich denke in ein paar Wochen werden wir mehr wissen. Nachdem Apple keine Dividende auschüttet ist das Investment sowieso nur auf den Börsenkurs aus und da kommts halt drauf an wie bestimmte Fonds das Geschehen bewerten und dann kann das natürlich auch eine Eigendynamik annehmen und wir sehen die Appleaktio wieder weit unter 500 USD. Ob da jetzt die 500 Mio USD eine Rolle spielen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, ich meine das da eher andere Indikatoren (KGV, etc.) wichtig sind.


----------



## blackout24 (3. März 2012)

Eine guter Indikator an den Kapitalmärkten ist, wenn etwas zu beliebt ist am beste nicht kaufen.
Das ist einfache menschliche Psychologie. Als vor Jahren die Baggy Pants und Plateau Schuhe so 
beliebt und überall zusehen waren, dass es die schon bei Aldi gab war klar das man ein Jahr später
nichts mehr davon hört. Menschen neigen nunmal zum übertreiben, wenn dein Freund dir sagt
wie groß der Fisch war, denn er letztes Wochenende aus dem Fluss gezogen hat, war er in Wirklichkeit
vielleicht halb so groß. Anderes Beispiel Infineon und T-Aktie. Vor dem Initial Public Offering konnte
man sich vor dem Thema garnicht retten. Wurden zu rund 40-50 Euro emittiert und haben den Wert nie
wieder gesehen und dümpeln im einstelligen Bereich rum.

Die Apfelblase wird genauso Platz genau wie der Börsengang von Facebook und dann schauen viele
Leute dumm aus der Wäsche. Wie als könnte man mit irgendwas Geld verdienen, wenn es jeder schon kennt.
Da hätte man Apple vorn 12 Jahren kaufen müssen aber da konnte man ja noch nicht wissen, dass daraus mal was
wird. Aber jetzt wo das eh jeder weiß ist der Informationsvorsprung weg, und die Chance verpasst.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Nachdem Apple keine Dividende auschüttet ist das Investment sowieso nur auf den Börsenkurs aus und da kommts halt drauf an wie bestimmte Fonds das Geschehen bewerten und dann kann das natürlich auch eine Eigendynamik annehmen und wir sehen die Appleaktio wieder weit unter 500 USD.



Allerdings hat Apple schon seit 1995 keine Dividende mehr ausgezahlt.


----------



## RuhigeHand (3. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Apple schon seit 1995 keine Dividende mehr ausgezahlt.



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben aber danke das du es nochmal betonst.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben aber danke das du es nochmal betonst.



Ich wüsste nicht wo du geschrieben hast, dass Apple seit 17 Jahren keine Dividenden auszahlt.
Übrigens ist noch nicht klar, ob sie dieses Jahr wieder eine Dividende auszahlen oder nicht.


----------



## tfg95 (4. März 2012)

Ich finde, dass ein "realer" Börsenwert ungefähr den Jahresumsatz betragen sollte und nicht Faktor 4.


----------



## X Broster (4. März 2012)

So kannst du aber nicht rechnen, bewertet wird eben auch die Zukunft. Hebt sich ein Unternehmen mit Innovationen von der Konkurrenz ab, wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in der Zukunft stark bleiben. Siehe Microsoft mit Windows damals.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

Wie gesagt:

Microsoft war Anfang 1999 350 Milliarden Dollar wert, Ende des selben Jahres 600 Milliarden und Ende 2000 nurnoch 250 Milliarden- ohne das das Unternehmen in diesem Zeitraum kleiner oder weniger erfolgreich geworden wäre... so schnell kann es gehen

Heute ist Microsoft etwa 270 Milliarden wert, was wohl ein durchaus angemessener Wert ist


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Heute ist Microsoft etwa 270 Milliarden wert, was wohl ein durchaus angemessener Wert ist


 
Kommt immer auf den Maßstab und die Person an. Die Aktionäre werden sicher was anderes für angemessen halten.

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon auf das Platzen der Apple und vorallem Facebook Blase. Wenn die Bildzeitung schon tituliert "Werden wir jetzt alle mit Facebook reich?" oder so ein Scheiss kannst du dir sowas von sicher sein, dass es nach hinten losgeht. Von der Dotcom Blase wird anscheind nun die Version 2.0 released.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon auf das Platzen der Apple und vorallem Facebook Blase. Wenn die Bildzeitung schon tituliert "Werden wir jetzt alle mit Facebook reich?" oder so ein Scheiss kannst du dir sowas von sicher sein, dass es nach hinten losgeht. Von der Dotcom Blase wird anscheind nun die Version 2.0 released.



Anders als bei der Dotcom Blase ist der Erfolg von Apple ja nicht von heute auf morgen entstanden. Der Wert des Unternehmens ist über viele Jahre hinweg kontinuierlich angestiegen. Von daher lässt sich das eigentlich nicht mit der Dotcom Blase vergleichen.
Ähnliches gilt für Facebook. Facebook ist seit vielen Jahren eine erfolgreiche, und vor allem wertvolle Marke. Da ist ein Börsengang ein durchaus logischer Schritt. Auch das hat eigentlich nichts mit der Goldgräberstimmung und dem Gehype der Dotcom Blase zu tun.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

> Anders als bei der Dotcom Blase ist der Erfolg von Apple ja nicht von heute auf morgen entstanden.


 
Vor einem Jahr war Apple noch etwas über 300 Milliarden wert, noch vor drei Monaten weniger als 400 Milliarden; das Wachstum hat durchaus ein ähnliches Tempo angenommen wie jenes von Microsoft oder Cisco zur Zeit der Dotcom Blase


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einem Jahr war Apple noch etwas über 300 Milliarden wert, noch vor drei Monaten weniger als 400 Milliarden; das Wachstum hat durchaus ein ähnliches Tempo angenommen wie jenes von Microsoft oder Cisco zur Zeit der Dotcom Blase



Das mag sein. Nur gibt es nicht diesen Aktienhype um Apple wie zur damaligen Zeit, als Unternehmen nach dem platzen der Blase pleite waren und die Wertpapiere nur noch so viel Wert waren wie ein Stück Klopapier.
Das wird bei Apple meiner Meinung nach nicht in dieser Form passieren. Von daher sind Vergleiche zur Dotcom Blase einfach nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

Natürlich wird Apple nicht in einem Jahr pleite sein, genausowenig wie Microsoft oder Cisco nach der Dotcom Blase aber das der Wert des Konzerns in einem Jahr wieder bei ~300 Milliarden liegt ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, das kann man kaum bestreiten

Ich würde zur Zeit jedenfalls keine Appleaktien kaufen


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird Apple nicht in einem Jahr pleite sein, genausowenig wie Microsoft oder Cisco nach der Dotcom Blase aber das der Wert des Konzerns in einem Jahr wieder bei ~300 Milliarden liegt ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, das kann man kaum bestreiten



Nein, das ist tatsächlich nicht unwahrscheinlich. Irgendwann wird sich der Wert mit Sicherheit "normalisieren".



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde zur Zeit jedenfalls keine Appleaktien kaufen



Nein, würde ich auch nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Anders als bei der Dotcom Blase ist der Erfolg von Apple ja nicht von heute auf morgen entstanden. Der Wert des Unternehmens ist über viele Jahre hinweg kontinuierlich angestiegen. Von daher lässt sich das eigentlich nicht mit der Dotcom Blase vergleichen.
> Ähnliches gilt für Facebook. Facebook ist seit vielen Jahren eine erfolgreiche, und vor allem wertvolle Marke. Da ist ein Börsengang ein durchaus logischer Schritt. Auch das hat eigentlich nichts mit der Goldgräberstimmung und dem Gehype der Dotcom Blase zu tun.


 
Puh, dann hast du dir den Bericht nicht durchgelesen, denn Facebook bei der SEC eingereicht hat. Facebook seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich.  Registration Statement on Form S-1

Infineon (Ausgliederung aus Siemens) und die Telekom bestanden zu dem Zeitpunkt des Börsengang auch schon mehrere Jahre. 

Bäume wachsen nicht bis in den Himmel. Die Blase erkennt ein blinder mit einem Krückstock. Das ist bei Apple das selbe.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Facebook seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich.



Ein Unternehmen, dessen geschätzter Wert seit mehreren Jahren mehrere Milliarden Dollar beträgt kann man durchaus als erfolgreich bezeichnen.



> Infineon (Ausgliederung aus Siemens) und die Telekom bestanden zu dem Zeitpunkt des Börsengang auch schon mehrere Jahre.



Und? 



> Bäume wachsen nicht bis in den Himmel. Die Blase erkennt ein blinder mit einem Krückstock. Das ist bei Apple das selbe.



Die Apple Aktien werden aktuell hoch gehandelt, dass ist richtig. Eine Blase ist das deswegen noch lange nicht. Irgendwann werden sich die Werte ganz einfach wieder normalisieren. So ist es halt eben.
Und das alles hat überhaupt nichts mit der Dotcom Blase zu tun, als mit der "New Economy" ein ganzer Industriezweig gehyped wurde, Unternehmen nach dem Platzen pleite waren und Anlieger ihr Geld verloren haben.
Selbst wenn Apple in einem Jahr "nur" noch 250 Milliarden $ wert ist, haben die Aktien noch ein hohen Wert.


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2012)

Von Leuten die so denken leben die Profis an den Aktienmärkten.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Von Leuten die so denken leben die Profis an den Aktienmärkten.



Ah ja. Ich besitze sage und schreibe 0,0 Aktien von irgendetwas, ich habe noch nie Aktien gekauft und werde auch nie eine einzige Aktie kaufen. An mir verdienen die Profis also nichts.


----------



## Stingray93 (4. März 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn Facebook an die Börse geht, wird ja demnächst passieren.
Dann hätten wir wohl demnächst wieder ein Milliarden schweres Unternehmen auf dem Weltmarkt.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (5. März 2012)

Ja ja immer diese wahnwitzigen Börsenwerte. Apple ist 500 Mrd. Wert. Das sind Finanzmittel, selbst wenn irgendetwas in der Lage wäre es zu "kaufen", die nicht existieren. Also wie sagt die Oma immer: Du kannst nur soviel ausgeben wie du hast. Wenn ich die ganze Kaufkraft jedes einzelnen Menschen nehmen würde, dann sehe ich es als fast unmöglich das dieses Geld vorhanden ist. Diese utopischen zahlen sind nicht reell existenz. Sie dienen eigentlich maßgeblich darum gewisse Währungen (ein Schelm wer bößes denkt) zu stärken und somit ein unnatürliches Gefälle zugunsten begtroffener Länder zu schaffen. Wenn man sich die geplatzte Immobilienblase der USA ansieht und sich damit etwas beschäftigt, dann wird einem klar, das mit Geldern gehandelt und spekuliert wird, welches eigentlich garnicht existent ist und du meisten bekommen den Mund nicht zu weil sie dermaßen von dieser Zahl überwältigit sind. 

So was wird passieren: Diesen Wert wird Apple nicht halten können, längerfristig jedenfalls, der Markt wird sich irgendwie "regulieren", damit die Blase nicht zu groß wird. Zu Facebook: Wird ein Flop sein, sie müsstem 5 Mrd. pro Jahr erwirtschaften um einen Börsengang in dieser Größenordnung zu halten und man hat viele gesehen die es nicht geschafft haben. Womit mach facebook sein Geld, die Kosten die Facebook fährt sind schon utopisch. Ich liebe Spekulationen, alle wollen Geld verdienen aber nur der größte Börsenhai schafft es. Ich glaube ich schaue mir heute Abend die Glücksritter an.


----------



## RuhigeHand (5. März 2012)

@ Crusader
Facebook verdient Geld zwar nicht 5 Mrd sonder "nur" 1 Mrd hat allerdings auch "nur" 3.8 Mrd Umsatz. So eine Umsatzrendite ca. 26% würden sich wohl viele Firmen wünschen... Solange die Firmen keine Dividende ausschütten beruht kann man als Anleger sowieso nur am Kursgewinn verdienen hat dann aber auch keine Aktien mehr.


----------



## JTRch (5. März 2012)

Der Börsenwert ist nett wenn man aufgekauft werden will oder Kapital aufnehmen will (Kreditwürdigkeit). Beides steht aber bei Apple nicht in Frage. Niemand hat 500 Milliarden um Apple zu kaufen, noch will sich Apple aufkaufen lassen. Und zudem sind Börsenwerte immer Schätzwerte, wo auch einfach Potential eine Firma miteingerechnet wird. Das hat nichts mit dem Realwert zu tun. Und Kapital aufnehmen hat Apple mit 90 Milliarden flüssigen Mitteln auch nicht nötig. Diese 90 Milliarden flüssige Mittel beeindrucken mich schon mehr als der Börsenwert.


----------



## RuhigeHand (5. März 2012)

Irgendwann werden die Anleger die 90 Mrd in Form einer Dividende sehen wollen... mich wundert eher wie die es schaffen die Aktionäre zu überzeugen diesen Batzen Geld im Unternehmen zulassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> mich wundert eher wie die es schaffen die Aktionäre zu überzeugen diesen Batzen Geld im Unternehmen zulassen.



Na ja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Tatsache das die Apple Aktien in den letzten Jahren stetig an Wert gewonnen haben, es die Aktionäre wohl verschmerzen lässt, dass keine Dividenden ausgezahlt werden. Wer mittel- bis langfristig in Apple Aktien investiert hat, der hat was den Wertgewinn angeht bis jetzt einen sehr guten Schnitt gemacht.


----------



## RuhigeHand (5. März 2012)

Aber nachdem die grossen Anteilseigner auch mal Gewinne oder Dividenden realisieren müssen/wollen wird der Druck auf Apple wohl steigen aber grau ist alle Theorie, ich habe keine 5% an Apple und werde von denen auch nicht zu meiner Meinung gefragt...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Aber nachdem die grossen Anteilseigner auch mal Gewinne oder Dividenden realisieren müssen/wollen wird der Druck auf Apple wohl steigen aber grau ist alle Theorie



Ja, irgendwann werden sie wohl ein Stück von dem fetten Kuchen abgeben müssen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. März 2012)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass faulendes Obst so teuer werden kann...?
> Ich glaub, ich mach auch ne Firma auf und als Logo nehm ich ne geschälte Banane.
> Firmenname? Broban. (Broken Banana) und fertig ist das HALBE BILLIONEN Dollar Unternehmen.



Da gehört glaube ich mehr zu als ein Logo, aber egal....

Der Trend hält auch an. Apple bietet gute Hardware für das einfache Volk an. Einfach zu bedienen, schlicht, gute Qualität. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Wer Geld hat kann investieren, davon hat Apple mehr als genug.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2012)

Hier mal andere Meinungen zum Thema:

http://www.giga.de/unternehmen/apple/news/apple-aktienkurs-in-drei-jahren-hoher-als-1000-dollar/

http://www.giga.de/personen/steve-w...?utm_source=giga&utm_medium=feed&utm_term=mac


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2012)

Da kriegt mein Alter Spuch, gleich neuen Schwung.

-> Welches Apple Produkt würden Sie bevorzugen? = Apple Aktien


----------



## fire2002de (6. März 2012)

eine so hohe Handlung erreicht man nicht durch 1,2 erfolgreiche Geräte.
hinter Apple steck noch ein bisschen mehr als nur das iphone oder ipad....

Ich finde das denken einiger hier ziemlich schwach, wo sonst recht sinnvolle Kommentare an den Tag gelegt werden!


----------



## Cook2211 (6. März 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:


> eine so hohe Handlung erreicht man nicht durch 1,2 erfolgreiche Geräte.
> hinter Apple steck noch ein bisschen mehr als nur das iphone oder ipad....
> Ich finde das denken einiger hier ziemlich schwach, wo sonst recht sinnvolle Kommentare an den Tag gelegt werden!



Ach weißt du. Ich habe schon so oft versucht das den Leuten hier näher zu bringen. Das ist vergebliche Mühe.
Zu wenige hier im Forum versuchen sich zumindest mal halbwegs objektiv mit Apple auseinanderzusetzen.
Zu oft gibt es leider nur dumme Hasstiraden, sowohl gegenüber dem Konzern, als auch gegenüber den Apple-Usern (wie mir).
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass im Verlauf dieses Threads größtenteils konstruktiv diskutiert wurde.
Allerdings war auch zu erkennen, ob zwischen den Zeilen oder offensichtlich, das viele sich die Hände reiben in Erwartung, dass Apple mächtig Schiffbruch erleidet.
Den Spruch "Man muss auch gönnen können" scheinen viele nicht zu kennen, oder nicht zu beherzigen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

Facebook soll ja auch nur 29,115 Mrd. Dollar wert sein.Aber nach Börsengang wird es jetzt schon auf 100 Mrd. Dollar geschätzt.


----------



## Own3r (6. März 2012)

Also ich gönne Apple diesen Erfolg, denn sie waren schließlich einmal fast Pleite. 

Ich Schätze aber, dass Apple noch weiter wachsen wird, da unsere Wirtschaft auf Wachstum ausgelegt ist. Und ein Ende ist noch nicht wirklich in Sicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also ich gönne Apple diesen Erfolg, denn sie waren schließlich einmal fast Pleite.
> 
> Ich Schätze aber, dass Apple noch weiter wachsen wird, da unsere Wirtschaft auf Wachstum ausgelegt ist. Und ein Ende ist noch nicht wirklich in Sicht.


 
Vor der Krise war auch alles auf Wachstum eingestellt.  
 Jedes Wachstum hat irgendwann mal ein Ende.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich Schätze aber, dass Apple noch weiter wachsen wird, da unsere Wirtschaft auf Wachstum ausgelegt ist. Und ein Ende ist noch nicht wirklich in Sicht.



Das denke ich auch.

Das einzige Problem was ich bei Apple sehe, dass ist das sie teilweise zu abhängig von einzelnen Produkten sind.
Wenn irgendein Hersteller zehn Smartphones auf den Markt bringt und eines davon entspricht nicht den Erwartungen, dann ist das nicht ganz so dramatisch, denn er hat ja noch neun andere auf dem Markt.
Wenn das iPhone 5 aber beispielsweise ein Fail wird, dann hat Apple ein echtes Problem. Dann würde wohl auch der Aktienkurs deutlich fallen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist das aber auch möglicherweise ein Rezept für den Erfolg von Apple: Die Konzentration auf wenige, selektierte Produkte, anstatt für jede noch so kleine Nische ein Gerät anzubieten. So behält man als Konzern/Entwickler den Blick für das Wesentliche. Und für den Kunden ist das sicherlich auch eine Erleichterung.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2012)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Genau das ist es bei Apple. Man kauf nicht nur ein Produkt. Man kauf die Infrastruktur mit ein. Der Kunde freut sich weil die Bedinung einfach ist(Synchronisation Support etc) und der Hersteller weil er dadruch seinen Kunde stark bindet. Es Lohnt sich für den Kunden mehr weiter Produkte des Herstellers zu kaufen als ein komplett neues, welches er "extra" hat.



Es lohnt sich von der einfachheit und Bedienerfreundlichkeit her.
Ich finde Apples Produkte gut nur die Preise sind eine verdammte Frechheit - vorallem bei den Macbooks


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. März 2012)

Apple lässt sich die gute Qualität und Design etc. ihrer Produkte eben fürstlich bezahlen 
Ich muss zugeben, der Preis schreckt schon ab, aber ich kenne im moment keinen Apple User der Unzufrieden ist mit seinem Macbook.
Und solange die Leute dafür zahlen, geht der Preis auch nicht runter.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich von der einfachheit und Bedienerfreundlichkeit her.
> Ich finde Apples Produkte gut nur die Preise sind eine verdammte Frechheit - vorallem bei den Macbooks



Das ist aber relativ, wenn man bedenkt, was man dafür erhält.

Viele sehen Apple Produkte nur als Stück Hardware. Auf den ersten Blick scheint das zwar richtig, aber auf den zweiten Blick nicht, denn zu Apple Produkten gehört auch immer die Software.
Wo andere auf OS-"Huren" () wie Android setzen, die teilweise noch nicht mal vernünftig auf die jeweiligen Geräte angepasst sind, liefert Apple ein _selbstentwickeltes_, maßgeschneidertes OS.
Gleiches gilt für den Mac. Hersteller wie HP usw. kaufen von Microsoft Windows Volumenlizenzen zu günstigen Konditionen. Apple entwickelt das OS aber selber.
Dazu kommen Services wie der iTunes Store und iCloud und natürlich die Apple Retail- und Online-Stores.
Kurz gesagt hat Apple hunderte Millionen $ (vielleicht sogar Milliarden) in Aufbau und Unterhalt von Infrastruktur, Software und Services investiert.

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass andere Hersteller (Asus, Acer, Samsung....) ihre Produkte auch dann noch so günstig anbieten würden, wenn sie hunderte Millionen in Software und Services investiert hätten??
Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass man PCs auch dann noch günstig im Aldi kaufen könnte, wenn die Hardware-Hersteller dafür eigene Betriebsystem entwickeln und unterhalten würden und gigantische Rechenzentren für Cloud Services errichtet hätten??

Von daher werden solche Aussagen der Sache einfach nicht gerecht.

Ja, Apple macht keine Dumping Preise. Aber nur bei Apple bekommt man schick designte Hardware in Verbindung mit selbstentwickelten Betriebssystemen und Services. Das relativiert die Preise meiner Meinung nach dann doch wieder etwas.
Ich denke wenn man über die Apple-Preise spricht, dann sollte man die von mir genannten Punkte mit einbeziehen und nicht die Produkte nur auf die verbaute Hardware reduzieren!


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo andere auf OS-"Huren" () wie Android setzen, die teilweise noch nicht mal vernünftig auf die jeweiligen Geräte angepasst sind,


 Welches der aktuellen Bestseller Android Phones betrifft das denn? 





> liefert Apple ein _selbstentwickeltes_, maßgeschneidertes OS.
> Gleiches gilt für den Mac. Hersteller wie HP usw. kaufen von Microsoft Windows Volumenlizenzen zu günstigen Konditionen. Apple Entwickelt das OS aber selber.


 Und wie schlau wäre das schon, wenn jetzt jeder Hersteller sein eigenes OS anbieten würde?? 


> Dazu kommen Services wie der iTunes Store und iCloud und natürlich die Apple Retail- und Online-Stores.


 Naja, ich zähle iTunes eher zu den negativ Punkten und eben das geschlossene OS. Wären die beiden Punkte nicht, dann würden Apple Produkte auch in meine Auswahl mit berücksichtigt werden.


> Kurz gesagt hat Apple hunderte Millionen $ (vielleicht sogar Milliarden) in Aufbau und Unterhalt von Infrastruktur, Software und Services investiert.
> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass andere Hersteller (Asus, Acer, Samsung....) ihre Produkte auch dann noch so günstig anbieten würden, wenn sie hunderte Millionen in Software und Services investiert hätten??
> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass man PCs auch dann noch günstig im Aldi kaufen könnte, wenn die Hardware-Hersteller dafür eigene Betriebsystem entwickeln würden und gigantische Rechenzentren für Cloud Services errichtet hätten??


 oIch sehe jetzt als PC und Android User keinerlei Nachteile. Ich kann all das machen was du jetzt aufgezählt hast, ohne größere Umstände und so lange der Status so ist, sehe ich deine zu letzt aufgezählten Punkte nicht als Alleinstellungsmerkmale. 


> Ja, Apple macht keine Dumping Preise. Aber nur bei Apple bekommt man schick designte Hardware in Verbindung mit selbstentwickelten Betriebssystemen und Services. Das relativiert die Preise meiner Meinung nach dann doch wieder etwas.


Du meinst 50% Mehrkosten, siehe SGSII zu iPhone4s rechtfertigt eine Software welche ausschliesslich auf Applesystemen lläuft? Darüber hinaus verstehe ich immer noch nicht wo jetzt genau um mal bei SGSII zu bleiben, Android nicht für dieses Phone optimiert ist.^^ Ich meine, dass Smartphone wurde schliesslich nicht ohne Grund zum besten Smartphone gekührt.  Das geniale an Android ist doch, dass es genau so rund wie iOS läuft, obwohl es auf so unterschiedlichen Endgeräten angepasst ist und werden kann. Das muss ein OS erst einmal leisten. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welches der aktuellen Bestseller Android Phones betrifft das denn?



Wie definiert man denn "Bestseller Smartphones"? Ich rede davon, dass Android TEILWEISE noch nicht mal richtig angepasst wird.



> Und wie schlau wäre das schon, wenn jetzt jeder Hersteller sein eigenes OS anbieten würde??



Da ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache als solches. Und ein speziell für die eigene Hardware entwickeltes OS bietet durchaus Vorteile, das kann man nicht abstreiten.



> Naja, ich zähle iTunes eher zu den negativ Punkten und eben das geschlossene OS.



Das ist deinen Meinung, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Das geschlossene Apple Ökosystem mag für den ein oder anderen Mist sein, für andere User bietet es Hardware-übergreifend eine hohe Usability und Stabilität.
Aber jeder kann ja wählen was er will.



> Wären die beiden Punkte nicht, dann würden Apple Produkte auch in meine Auswahl mit berücksichtigt werden.
> oIch sehe jetzt als PC und Android User keinerlei Nachteile. Ich kann all das machen was du jetzt aufgezählt hast, ohne größere Umstände und so lange der Status so ist, sehe ich deine zu letzt aufgezählten Punkte nicht als Alleinstellungsmerkmale.
> Du meinst 50% Mehrkosten, siehe SGSII zu iPhone4s rechtfertigt eine Software welche ausschliesslich auf Applesystemen lläuft?



Oh Mann. Ich sage doch nur, dass man das in die Kostenrechnung mit einbeziehen sollte, denn kein anderer *Hardware*-Hersteller bietet gleichzeitig auch ein so umfassendes Paket an selbtsentwickleter Software und Services. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und das sind nun mal Alleinstellungsmerkmale, die sonst kein Hersteller bietet.

Deine persönliche Meinung steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und ändert auch nichts an diesen Tatsachen.



> Darüber hinaus verstehe ich immer noch nicht wo jetzt genau um mal bei SGSII zu bleiben, Android nicht für dieses Phone optimiert ist.^^ Ich meine, dass Smartphone wurde schliesslich nicht ohne Grund zum besten Smartphone gekührt.  Das geniale an Android ist doch, dass es genau so rund wie iOS läuft, obwohl es auf so unterschiedlichen Endgeräten angepasst ist und werden kann. Das muss ein OS erst einmal leisten.



Lies richtig, dann weißt du was ich meine.
Es geht hier von meiner Seite überhaupt nicht um Schwanzlängenvergleiche welches Smartphone, oder welches OS das beste ist.
Ich habe in meinem gesamten Post nirgends Vergleiche angestellt, was besser ist oder nicht.
Ich habe mich nirgends auf einzelne Geräte bezogen oder Geräte verglichen.
Ich habe nirgends das iPhone, den Mac, iOS oder MacOS gelobt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass Apple als einziger Hersteller die Software selber entwickelt, und das man diese Tatsache in Kostenrechnungen mit einbeziehen sollte, genau so wie die Apple Services (bei denen ich auch keine Wertung vorgenommen habe).

Um es kurz zu machen: Am Android Stammtisch könnt ihr euch gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen wie toll Android und Geräte wie das SGS2 sind. Hier geht es aber um Apple.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2012)

Das witztige ist, dass wenn ich im Aldi einen Rechner kaufe, ich dort Microsoft's Windows 7 dazu erhalte. Welches auch 1 A läuft, mit den Treibern auch auf den PC optimiert ist und für die Services habe ich tausende Gratis alternativen die genauso gut wie die von Apples Hause funktionieren. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, Apple's Services und das OS ist nicht schlecht. Aber es gibt einfach günstigere Alternativen die mindestens genauso gut sind. Wenn aber jemand bereit ist mehr zu zahlen, weil er Apple OS usw. benutzen will ist das dem Käufer natürlich selbst überlassen .. Mir persönlich ist es das nicht Wert, weil ich auch genug Wissen habe mir alles mit Alternativen bereitszustellen.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie definiert man denn "Bestseller Smartphones"? Ich rede davon, dass Android TEILWEISE noch nicht mal richtig angepasst wird.


 Siehe geizhals Bestenliste, wo sind da die Bestseller Androids nicht richtig angepasst, Beispiel?


> Da ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache als solches. Und ein speziell für die eigene Hardware entwickeltes OS bietet durchaus Vorteile, das kann man nicht abstreiten.


 Das streite ich nicht ab das ein zugeschnittenes/ eingeschränktes OS optimal auf den vorgesehenen 3 Endgeräten funktioniert nur wo kämen wir hin wenn das jetzt jeder macht? Von daher hält sich meine Begeisterung diesbezüglich in Grenzen.


> Das ist deinen Meinung, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Das geschlossene Apple Ökosystem mag für den ein oder anderen Mist sein, für andere User bietet es Hardware übergreifend eine hohe Usability und Stabilität.


 Wenn man sich dem Dikitat auferlegt und alle Geräte von Apple bezieht die man für das komplette "Ökosystem" benötigt, dann mag das stimmen. 


> Oh Mann. Ich sage doch nur, dass man das in die Kostenrechnung mit einbeziehen sollte, denn kein anderer *Hardware*-Hersteller bietet gleichzeitig auch ein so umfassendes Paket an selbtsentwickleter Software und Services. Das ist eine Tatsache. Und das sind nun mal Alleinstellungsmerkmale, die sonst kein Hersteller bietet.


Ja, aufg die Kostenrechnung bin ich ja auch eingegangen. Das iPhone 4s ist 50% teurer als das SGSII, was ja siehe Link das bessere Smartphone ist und das wegen der Software??
Und wie gesagt, so lange man die gleiche iNfrastruktur auch auf anderen Systemen einrichtne kann und vor allem unabhängig der verwendeten Hardware, so lange betrachte ich das nicht als Alleinstellungsmerkmal womit sich Apple positiv hervorhebt, denn ich betrachte es als nachteilig das ich eben nur mit ganz bestimmter Hardware solch eine Struktur nutzen kann. Ich bevorzuge da lieber Entscheidungsfreiheit und eben die Möglichkeit Hardware zu wechseln und dennoch gleiche Leistung weiter nutzen zu können. 


> Lies richtig, dann weißt du was ich meine.


Moment.....
Zitat:Cook2211 "Wo andere auf OS-"Huren" () wie Android setzen, die teilweise noch nicht mal vernünftig auf die jeweiligen Geräte angepasst sind,"

---> Wo genau ist das OS nicht auf dem SGSII angepasst?



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das witztige ist, dass wenn ich im Aldi einen Rechner kaufe, ich dort Microsoft's Windows 7 dazu erhalte. Welches auch 1 A läuft, mit den Treibern auch auf den PC optimiert ist und für die Services habe ich tausende Gratis alternativen die genauso gut wie die von Apples Hause funktionieren. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, Apple's Services und das OS ist nicht schlecht. Aber es gibt einfach günstigere Alternativen die mindestens genauso gut sind. Wenn aber jemand bereit ist mehr zu zahlen, weil er Apple OS usw. benutzen will ist das dem Käufer natürlich selbst überlassen .. Mir persönlich ist es das nicht Wert, weil ich auch genug Wissen habe mir alles mit Alternativen bereitszustellen.


Genau das ist der Punkt. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe geizhals Bestenliste, wo sind da die Bestseller Androids nicht richtig angepasst, Beispiel?
> Das streite ich nicht ab das ein zugeschnittenes/ eingeschränktes OS optimal auf den vorgesehenen 3 Endgeräten funktioniert nur wo kämen wir hin wenn das jetzt jeder macht? Von daher hält sich meine Begeisterung diesbezüglich in Grenzen.
> Wenn man sich dem Dikitat auferlegt und alle Geräte von Apple bezieht die man für das komplette "Ökosystem" benötigt, dann mag das stimmen.
> 
> ...



Das ist Off Topic und hat nichts mit mit dem Wert von Apple zu tun. 
Ich bezog mich auf die Apple Preise die letztlich auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Wert von stehen. Gleiches gilt für auch für die Apple Services (iTunes)
Du zettelst soeben wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion Apple vs. Samsung und iOS vs. Android an, was hier nicht das Thema ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

Ich nehme das nicht persönliche. Es dürfte wohl so sein, dass Apple's gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur und die selbstentwickelten Software und Services auch Einfluss auf Apple's Preise haben. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2012)

50% Aufschlag? Ich denke eher das die Erwartungshaltung der Aktionäre der Hauptgrund für die dauerhaft hohen Preise sind.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das witztige ist, dass wenn ich im Aldi einen Rechner kaufe, ich dort Microsoft's Windows 7 dazu erhalte. Welches auch 1 A läuft, mit den Treibern auch auf den PC optimiert ist und für die Services habe ich tausende Gratis alternativen die genauso gut wie die von Apples Hause funktionieren. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, Apple's Services und das OS ist nicht schlecht. Aber es gibt einfach günstigere Alternativen die mindestens genauso gut sind. Wenn aber jemand bereit ist mehr zu zahlen, weil er Apple OS usw. benutzen will ist das dem Käufer natürlich selbst überlassen .. Mir persönlich ist es das nicht Wert, weil ich auch genug Wissen habe mir alles mit Alternativen bereitszustellen.


 
Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass es bei anderen Betriebssystemen nicht auch möglich ist. Aber das ist dann immer Stückwerk, während man bei Apple alles aus einer Hand und perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt erhält, was einem die Arbeit durchaus erleichtert und auch viele User anspricht.
Und das lassen sie sich halt entsprechend bezahlen, verdienen aber auch verdammt viel Geld damit. Und ein Konzern der viel verdient wird, der wird auch an der Börse hoch gehandelt. So schliesst sich dann der Kreis.

Auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinaus. Was dann in diesem Zusammenhang ein Bericht über das SGS2 hier zu suchen hat, ist mir schleierhaft.
Und ob DaStash und du das gutheißen oder nicht, und ob ihr auf Android oder sonst was abfahrt, ist in diesem Fall vollkommen Wurscht, schnuppe, sch... egal. Denn es ist wie es ist.
Apple ist der einzige der all diese Software und Services aus einer Hand und abgestimmt auf die eigene Hardware bietet (zu entsprechenden Preisen)!
Und erfolgreiche Marken wie iTunes sorgen dann halt eben auch für entsprechenden Erfolg an der Börse.

Das hier finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang seeeehr interessant

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/most-admired/2012/full_list/

Apple - Most Admired Companies - FORTUNE


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache als solches. Und ein speziell für die eigene Hardware entwickeltes OS bietet durchaus Vorteile, das kann man nicht abstreiten.


 
Wir hatten mal eine ähnliche Situation bei den Konsolen: Video Game Crash
Kurz gesagt: Technisch sinnvoll? Auf jeden Fall! Praktisch sinnvoll? Eher nicht.

Wir sind übrigens wieder bei 493 Mrd. $. Mal sehen ob es wieder bergauf geht. Ich denke schon, aber irgendwann platzt das ganze.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal eine ähnliche Situation bei den Konsolen: Video Game Crash
> Kurz gesagt: Technisch sinnvoll? Auf jeden Fall! Praktisch sinnvoll? Eher nicht.



Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. März 2012)

Dass wenn jeder eine Extrawurst braten muss wie Apple es tut, jeder zwar eine technisch einwandfreie Plattform hat, die Entwickler aber nicht mehr für alle Plattformen entwickeln können und am Ende die Kundschaft leidet, die sich dann auch nicht mehr entscheiden kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Dass wenn jeder eine Extrawurst braten muss wie Apple es tut, jeder zwar eine technisch einwandfreie Plattform hat, die Entwickler aber nicht mehr für alle Plattformen entwickeln können und am Ende die Kundschaft leidet, die sich dann auch nicht mehr entscheiden kann.



Das ist nicht verkehrt was du sagt. Es gibt da auch kein Patentrezept. Für Apple funktioniert es gut alles in Eigenregie zu entwickeln. Aber irgendwo ist da auch eine Grenze. Mit MacOS, Windows und Linux gibt es drei Desktop-Betriebssysteme für jeden Geschmack. Das komfortable MacOS, das universelle Windows und das freie Linux. Ich denke für noch ein System wäre auch da auch kein Platz. Ähnlich sehe ich das auch bei den Mobil-Betriebssystemen Android, Windows und iOS.
Für viel mehr ist einfach kein Platz auf dem Markt, von daher gebe ich dir da durchaus recht.

Aktuell verdient sich Apple mit dieser Strategie eine goldenen Nase. Ich bin gespannt wie weit sie es noch bringen und wie lange sie diesen enormen Erfolg weiterführen können.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> und die letztlich meistens sowieso von den Mods gelöscht werden.



Wenn es so weiter geht, werden nicht nur Beiträge, sondern gleich ganze User temporär stillgelegt - und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Umschifft bitte die persönliche Ebene und verzichtet auf das Apple versus xyz-Gebashe.

5 Beiträge ausgeblendet. Was OT ist und was nicht klärt ihr bitte per PN.

*B2T*


----------



## RuhigeHand (19. März 2012)

So jetzt ist es wohl raus Dividende und Aktienrückkauf, so wünschen sich das die Anteilseigner. Die 600 Mrd USD Börsenwert können kommen.

Dividende: Apple will Milliardenbetrag an Aktionäre ausschütten | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------

